# Demon shine as a QD?



## M3_Daz (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi all, im off to a car show this weekend at santa pod. 

My friend has been entered into the park and pose, and im after a quick detailer as im running low. Iv seen some Demon shine in my local tesco but im not sure what exactly it is, and if it can be used as a QD?

If it can be, what ratio will I need to dilute it to?

Many thanks.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Works well for the price, it aids the drying and gives some shine, what more does anybody want ? 
500ml is only £5 I think, is it really worth dilution ?


----------



## M3_Daz (Oct 4, 2006)

Thats very true, I hadnt read the lable, and was unsure if it was a concentrate etc lol.

So its ok to use undiluted? will it harm my wax at all?

Many thanks


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I use mine at 30:1.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Bit of reading, mate :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=115678&highlight=demon+shine

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=106639&highlight=demon+shine

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=103086&highlight=demon+shine

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=94699&highlight=demon+shine


----------



## M3_Daz (Oct 4, 2006)

I did a search prior to my post, but from what I read, there was no definative answer as to weather to use it as a QD or just to sheet the water.

Cheers for the links though, will have a read later.

Thanks


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

M3_Daz said:


> I did a search prior to my post, but from what I read, there was no definative answer as to weather to use it as a QD or just to sheet the water.
> 
> Cheers for the links though, will have a read later.
> 
> Thanks


I'm sure you can use it as a QD, as the one that's sold in the litre spray bottle I've seen gave instructions that read like a regular QD usage methods. I'm not sure about the 5 litre one that Halfords sell for a tenner though as I'm guessing that's a different dilution ratio?

(btw. my post wasn't having a subtle dig at you for not doing a search  it was purely to gather all related content on place for quick reference. For the record, the people who just post up 'do a search' get my back up as often they could have just as quickly typed something helpful. Just so you know, it wasn't what I was doing there, if I was, I'd have just come out and said it as I don't mince my words on here :thumb


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

AG autogloss rinse is better than demon shine, costs about £17 for 5L and dilutes 1:100


----------



## M3_Daz (Oct 4, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> I'm sure you can use it as a QD, as the one that's sold in the litre spray bottle I've seen gave instructions that read like a regular QD usage methods. I'm not sure about the 5 litre one that Halfords sell for a tenner though as I'm guessing that's a different dilution ratio?
> 
> (btw. my post wasn't having a subtle dig at you for not doing a search  it was purely to gather all related content on place for quick reference. For the record, the people who just post up 'do a search' get my back up as often they could have just as quickly typed something helpful. Just so you know, it wasn't what I was doing there, if I was, I'd have just come out and said it as I don't mince my words on here :thumb


Lol i know mate, I didnt mean to come across as if i took offence, cheers for the links though just finished reading through them, gonna give it a try.

Cheers


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have used this stuff
its actually quite good, i bought some from halfords just to try as it was buy 2 items,get 1 free
I also have used serious performance QD and this demon shine is no worse to be honest
it applies better than the SP product and gives a good shine

Looking at the bottle i have got (1 ltr) it says ok for "10" applications" from halfords

However the one mentioned in Tesco which i seen today was 5 ltrs for £10 and was tempted to get some, but it only said "20 applications" so i bet it is watered down

After reading those other threads, i would have to disagree with some comments with its intended purpose as it being described as a " drying aid", i dont think its anything of the sort
I think its a QD,hence why its called Demon shine
I spray mine on,and wipe with a microfibre cloth, that brings up a nice shine
I dont know too much about these products though tbh so i might be wrong,but after reading the label its descriibed as a product to bring up the shine when you cant be arsed to polish your car i.e a QD


----------

